# ggT



## Der Donner (13. Jan 2015)

Hi

Also ich hab folgendes "Problem" ich möchte aus den Zahlen 60 und 33 den größten gemeinsamen 
teiler herausfinden. wie mach ich das?

MlG Der Donner


----------



## Joose (13. Jan 2015)

Hier steht was zu tun ist um den ggT zu berechnen: ggT - Wikipedia

Bitte eine konkrete Frage wenn du wirklich Hilfe bei etwas benötigst.


----------



## Der Donner (13. Jan 2015)

Sry
 trotzdem danke


----------



## Joose (13. Jan 2015)

Sorry ist vielleicht falsch rübergekommen.

Du kannst hier natürlich Fragen stellen. Wie man den "ggT" berechnet steht auf Wikipedia, wenn es Verständnisprobleme gibt oder es wo hängt mit der Umsetzung in Java immer her mit den Fragen.
Aber dazu müsstest du natürlich deinen Codeansatz posten und eine spezifische Frage wo es denn Probleme gibt.


----------

